# Do you consider yourself to be a healthy person?



## Beary (Dec 28, 2014)

Do you eat well? Excercise? Stay in shape?
Become aware of your current health situation and what you should do about it.

Share your thoughts.

I, personally, don't eat as much as I should. I hardly get any protein, which is bad, and I also stay up too late.
I'm not very fit. I should really try to change that.


----------



## Amyy (Dec 28, 2014)

lolno

what is exercise


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 28, 2014)

Definitely not.
I have a skinny body but I eat wayy to much junk food and I don't exercise much due to my asthma. The only sport I can really do is swimming but I'm not doing it right now. I really should since I plan on lifeguarding. owo


----------



## Naiad (Dec 28, 2014)

I eat a lot and never leave the house B)

I'm obviously the picture child of health


----------



## ThomasNLD (Dec 28, 2014)

I think the media makes everyone feel unhealthy.
Sure, I got some stuff I`m not doing right, like sleeping irregularly and not eating varied enough.

All in all though, I`m still quite healthy. I don`t eat significantly to much or to little. I don`t exercise, but I walk around enough and am active enough. I don`t smoke, don`t drink to much (to often), I pay attention to hygene.

I should work harder to keep my brain active though. Thats the only thing I feel I should really work on. I will, I`ll read more books and find some hobby to challenge me more on an intellectual level. 

But sure I`m healthy. I barely ever get sick or anything. 
However, psychologically speaking, I`m a titanic.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Dec 28, 2014)

I had a blood test awhile back and apparently I'm pretty healthy. 
I am over weight though, which I'm working on.
I joined a gym, changed the way I think about food and I'm trying to be more active. 
Have managed to loose nearly 6kg, which is great. 
^^


----------



## tealseer (Dec 28, 2014)

I am the unhealthiest person ever. I think the only healthy thing about me is that I only drink water (and this is because I am very poor and I hate soda haha). I get tired easily after going up the stairs, and I am NEVER full. Some days people say I look skinnier and some days they say I look fatter so I don't know what's going on. I don't get full hours of sleep and I end up getting headaches and colds pretty easily. I am such an anxious person and I am sad all the time. So over all I am not healthy.

I like this post though. I wish I could change many things about my health.


----------



## catrina (Dec 28, 2014)

nopee, i hate sweating so exercising is a no. my eating would be fine if i just would stop eating when im bored


----------



## Tao (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm not as healthy as I was back in school, but that's because I lost what little interest I had in sports and took up art, music and gaming xD I used to be really in shape.




These days it's...Debatable whether I'm healthy or not.



*
Unhealthy things *
- I stay up late...But I still get enough sleep, so it's not that bad I guess. I do get somewhat regular periods where I can't get a proper nights sleep or I can't sleep at all though despite wanting to. I didn't sleep at all on Boxing day and I only managed to get 2 hours last night and couldn't get back to sleep. I've only had those 2 hours since Christmas day.
- My diet isn't particularly good. I usually only have one meal a day (if I remember to eat at all) and then it's usually junk food like Pizza or a burger. Maybe I'll have a small snack but when I say that, I really mean *small*. I don't really get any enjoyment out of eating, I do it because I have to so I find it easy to forget about it.
- Whilst I've cut down on drinking (alcohol) the amount I do drink when I have it is stupid. My liver probably looks like a raisin at this point.
- The only thing I really drink (not alchohol) is Dr.Pepper and Pepsi, and I'll almost definitely drink 2 liters of one of them a day.



*Healthy things*
- I leave the house at least once a day, even if I don't need to just so that I can have a walk, even if it's just to the shops and back for something I didn't actually really need. I feel like a slob if I stay in the house all day and it takes about 20 minutes to walk there and back, which is at least something.
- I gave up smoking about a year ago and went got an E-cig. Whilst the 'health benefits' of an E-cig are still debatable, I feel it's a step in the right direction. I at least feel healthier. I smoke when I drink (or I'll lose the E-cig) but 20 cigs on the occasions that I have a drink is better than the 40 a day I was on.
- I've cut down on the amount of alcohol I drink. It's gone from regularly a few times a week to around once a month. There's a few times I've gone out more regularly, but that's usually due to friends saying "come round, we're just going to play video games, we're not going out" then change their mind as soon as I get there not giving me much choice since I just spent over an hour traveling to their house... 
- I have stuff like dumbbells n shiz around my room and I have periods where I use that stuff as well as other 'exercise' that doesn't require equipment. I eventually fall out of the habit though (I ain't touched that stuff in weeks) but it at least keeps me from losing all muscle mass entirely.




I guess everything evens out to at least make me 'averagely healthy'.


----------



## Chris (Dec 28, 2014)

For the most part, yes. I do a lot of cardio, most of time manage to sleep normal hours (goes a little whack in the holidays though), and diet-wise my main weaknesses are takeaway and alcohol - but I've managed to cut down on both significantly. 

Takeaway is hard to resist! I love kebabs and Chinese takeout. When I'm at uni it's easy to resist because I haven't actually found a restaurant I like, so I just don't buy any fast food for a couple of weeks at a time. When I'm at home though, like just now, it's more difficult because I know the best takeouts! I've still somehow managed to cut down to just once per week though when I'm here. Odd thing is, other than that I eat pretty healthily. I don't eat much in the way of sweets, chocolate, crisps/chips, ice cream, etc and I cook mainly using fresh meat/fish and vegetables. 

With alcohol, it's been a couple of weeks since I was last actually drunk: and it was because I was drinking something I don't usually have so didn't really know my limits with it. For the first 8-9 months of this year I was drinking a lot of out boredom, due to being too ill to really do much (walking was a challenge in itself and I wasn't well enough to see my friends often unless they came to me), but since my health improved I've been making an effort to cut down. It's going well so far - even Christmas hasn't screwed me over too much, because I deliberately drank a weaker wine over Christmas/Boxing Day.


----------



## lazuli (Dec 28, 2014)

i eat fast food at least once a week
i only exercise when i have to (taking aerobics this year)
i have a high metabolism so while i can eat a meal for a 20 year old guy (WAIT IM 5 YEARS AWAY FROM THAT,,,,), ill stay at ~96 lbs.
im p unhealthy.


----------



## Brackets (Dec 28, 2014)

Meh, average I guess. I eat healthily and barely ever smoke (which is like the worst thing you can do to your body) but I probably should exercise more. The problem is im skinny so I have no motivation to exercise.


----------



## Astro Cake (Dec 28, 2014)

Not really. I don't exercise and don't eat very well.


----------



## Cazqui (Dec 28, 2014)

I should be dead.


----------



## Improv (Dec 28, 2014)

i get on average 5-6 hours of sleep, i eat lots and i never leave my house except to go to church and school.

yes i am so healthy


----------



## unintentional (Dec 28, 2014)

Do you eat well?
*Eh.  Not really.  I mean, I eat all the right stuff, but  also drink at least 3 sodas a day so...*
Excercise? 
*Not able to.  Doctors said I could die if I get hurt while exercising.  However, they cleared me for treadmills so c:*
Stay in shape?
*The best I can c:*


----------



## Aradai (Dec 28, 2014)

ummm,, kinda?? 
i exercise weekly but then I go back to eating junk lmao.


----------



## Dewy (Dec 28, 2014)

I eat healthy, but...
I only exercise in the spring and summer and my sleep schedule is really weird. During the fall and winter I just curl up under blankets and spend 90% of my time sitting on my butt. Or sleeping.
So no :c


----------



## Saylor (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm in good shape somehow so I guess kinda but I could do better; I don't always eat well and my sleeping schedule is totally messed up (if you'd even call it a schedule cause I tend to just sleep whenever I feel like).


----------



## Joy (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm pretty meh. Since my winter break started I've been staying up extremely late and I haven't exercised since the summer.
My mothers a nurse so I eat pretty healthy at home. I drink milk, all that jazz. 
I really need to get back into exercising.


----------



## honeymoo (Dec 28, 2014)

Yeah I think so. I'm vegetarian, I don't drink milk, I substitute a lot and I'm sure to get daily of everything I need, I used to work out a lot but ever since the summer, I haven't very much.


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 28, 2014)

No ;_; I eat way too many sweets and junk food and I don't really exercise...I've always been naturally thin so I've not had to limit myself. Now that I am getting older I should start taking better care of my health!


----------



## Alyssa (Dec 28, 2014)

Sort of. I could probably eat a little better, but I did cut sodas out of my diet last summer which was a really good thing.
I could also exercise a little more, but I play tennis so I guess that's enough.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Dec 28, 2014)

Nope.
I eat rice pretty much everyday. I always sleep late and take naps during the day. Fruit isn't something that I particularly like, and I only eat it when I'm in the mood, plus I'm really picky.  Soda, however, is disgusting and I do take martial arts classes at my rec center.  I somehow manage to stay thin, or at least puny is what my best friends would call me. xD


----------



## Aryxia (Dec 29, 2014)

Nope. I'm sleep deprived and don't do enough cardio.


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

No, Sleep deprived, stated above..


----------



## penguins (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## RiceBunny (Dec 29, 2014)

For the most part, I am quite healthy.

*Healthy things I do:*
-I do Yoga.
-I eat vegetables and fruits daily.
-I intake calories according to how active I'll be that day. Now, I don't count calories, I just pretty much eat more if I'll be busy, running. And I'll eat less if I'm just going to be in the house all day.
-I eat generally healthy. Throughout the week I'm on a mainly cooked-vegan/vegetarian diet. On the weekends I'll eat meat, mainly chicken or fish.
-I avoid sweets/sugar as I don't feel too good when I eat too much of it. I'll eat sweets every now and then, but not as often as some other people. I prefer salty things anyways. 
-I don't eat out much. I grew up in Brazil. They cook about 3 times a day, sometimes 4 if they feel like making lunch. So I always ate home cooked meals. We would only go out to eat on a special occasion or something.
-I use organic/natural products only. Cosmetics, cleaning products, laundry detergent, etc.... I try to use as little chemical as possible in my everyday life. How I feel is quite dependent on my surrounding and how I'm living my life. If everything around me is toxic, then I'll feel toxic.
-I drink lots of tea. Not to be healthy, but because I love tea. ^.^
-Finally but not least. I try to keep my mind healthy as well by reading lots of books. Connecting with nature as much as possible. And I have this list on my wall full of reasons why I'm beautiful and why life is worth living. They're reminders so I don't feel lost again. It's the firs thing I see when I wake up, and the last thing I see when I go to sleep.

All of these things have helped greatly with my anxiety and depression.

*Things I do that aren't too healthy:*
-I sometimes eat too much and end up with an aching stomach xD
-I sometimes don't drink enough water in the day :/ I'm suppose to be drinking bout 64oz a day. Sometimes I'm feeling lazy and get too sucked into gaming to notice I've barely drank 20oz that day.
-I drink alcohol on occasion.
-Sometimes my depression will get the best of me, and I'll start to go into this "lazy" bubble. Though now I bounce right back, and snap out of it.

I don't do much that is super unhealthy. I've always been a healthy/active person. Climbing on trees, eating fruit all day. Things haven't changed much. ^.^


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 29, 2014)

I eat pretty healthy unless I'm with someone or we get take out or something. I walk every day but since it's break I stay up late, sit around, etc.


----------



## Cudon (Dec 29, 2014)

No, not really. 

- I eat alot of junk food and eat about one meal a day. It's not uncommon for me to just eat a bag of chips & nothing else. 
- I drink alot of sodas but only when I'm given them. I prefer drinking juices which I guess are a bit healthier but they still have alot of sugar and stuff. With juice I can drink about 4l a day no problem but with soda because of the fizz I drink about 1,5l a day if im given any. 
- I have a huge obsession for chocolate and ice cream, especially chocolate ice cream and if given any I eat the box in either 1 or 2 sittings :l
- I don't go outside unless I have to, so I'm on pc 24/7.
- I sleep about 3-4hours on avg for school days but I'm quite used to it so eh.
- I dont exercise

O well, but atleast i eat my veggies


----------



## nammie (Dec 29, 2014)

no lol i should really start exercising more...

the only healthy habit I have is the fact that I love water and never drink soda lol


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 29, 2014)

I eat pretty well but I snack from time to time. I don't exercise as much as I should but I do walk 15 to and 15 from school so I at least get 30mins of exercise per day. I wish to get more though. I'm thin so I don't freak out as much, though I finally hit the 120lb mark and I hope to get back down to 115lb again. ._.

My posture is total crap so I hope to fix that too in the new year.


----------



## daniduckyface (Dec 29, 2014)

Yes i eat pretty healthy and when my swim season is going on, i swim up to 3 hours a day with an hour of either yoga/running. Practices are typically 5k+ yards in the pool and range from distance to IM to sprinting. I swim fly (butterfly) too which is the most tiring/calorie burning.

- - - Post Merge - - -

i also have more muscular legs/shoulders/arms and i weigh like 140 on a good day and i'm about 5'7


----------



## Alyx (Dec 29, 2014)

I have selective eating disorder and literally all I eat is salty junk food. I'm overweight and my asthma is too severe to really do anything about it. I have Fibromyalgia really severe and have been considering doing water therapy to help with the pain.
I'm so unhealthy. I'm kind of a ticking time bomb.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2014)

Not really. I have a somewhat sweet tooth and I find it boring to exercise like everyone and their mother do. I do take walks and stuff somewhat regularly though.


----------



## Brackets (Dec 30, 2014)

Alyx said:


> I'm overweight and my asthma is too severe to really do anything about it.



Could you maybe try yoga? I have severe asthma and several of my family members have died from it so my parents are pretty panicky about me exercising, but yoga is usually alright with me.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 30, 2014)

I shouldn't be, but Doctors say I am. I have always been EXTREMELY picky with my foods. Even now at fourteen, I only eat a handful of things. I am ashamed of this and I have decided that my New Years Resolution this year will be to fix this. Limit myself on the things I like and try new things every night. This all started because I decided around 3 years old to become satan spawn and refuse everything from my parents. I was the worst child ever. If you didn't give me food I knew I liked, I would tell myself I didn't like it, take a hesitant bite, and then puke. I fixed this around fifth grade, behavioral issues other than this were fixed a long time ago. I am still picky, but no where near as picky as I was then. So I need to start eating healthier. I also think I eat too much, so I am also gonna limit my portions.

     Exercising. No matter how hard I try, I can't keep a good exercise schedule going. I always forget. I would LOVE to get exercising more, but I can't motivate myself to do it. Again, New Years Resolution!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Forgot to mention: despite all of my bad eating habits, Im moderately skinny. I have a little bit of a beerbelly, but nothing too bad. Good metabolism, I guess?


----------



## NikoKing (Jan 1, 2015)

I always stay in shape/eat the best food I can.

However, weekends with best friends I WILL DRINK. i.e. this weekend lol


----------



## Psydye (Jan 1, 2015)

No I'm not healthy...at the very least I could do a lot better!


----------



## Eldin (Jan 1, 2015)

mhmm yes and no

I don't smoke or drink excessively, I'm a healthy weight and don't have any serious health issues but that's just by luck. I'd really like to try out a gym some time tbh though, if I'm doing a physically demanding job then I am pretty in shape due to it, but if I'm not then I have no motivation to upkeep that lifestyle on my own. 

Eating is hard because I have a hard time digesting most foods yet all I eat is junk/things I shouldn't have even though it makes me sick. I've been on a strict diet before and it has made me feel 100% better in every way, yet I still can't bring myself to keep it up. When I move out on my own I'm hoping it might come a little easier because I just won't keep those foods in the house.


----------



## Nyxia (Jan 1, 2015)

Not in the slightest and I'm very lucky my metabolism keeps up with all the junk food I eat.
I hardly exercise except for when I'm in work or in school etc because I drive everywhere.
All in all, I'm a very lazy person.


----------



## Aryxia (Jan 1, 2015)

Mentally? Yes.
Physically? I guess. I don't have any conditions and my diet is balanced, but I rarely exercise outside of walking home from school or to the mall.


----------



## WonderK (Jan 1, 2015)

Not the healthiest person alive, but I do good. I'm average I guess.


----------



## oreo (Jan 1, 2015)

hell naw ; w ;
i eat whatever i want
i need to eat healthier though...


----------



## Beardo (Jan 1, 2015)

Sort of.

I used the binge eat, but recently I've only been able to eat a little before I feel like throwing up. I'm happy about this, since it keeps me from over eating. Yay! That'll probably shave a few pounds off. 

I dance for about an hour and a half every week, and walk a lot when the weather is nice.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 1, 2015)

no
my blood is coffee so....


----------



## Lepidoptera (Jan 1, 2015)

No

I either eat to much or not enough, it depends on my mood. I hate it because I gain weight easily.

A lung doctor once told me I may have Sarcoidosis. Don't really think I have it though.

I haven't been to the doctors in about three years after dealing with one very bad one. Literally told me to stop eating cheese burgers. It was really offensive as I had already taken off 30lbs and was working on taking off more. I hadn't even gone there about my weight, I had gone there because something didn't feel right. They pulled out the your problems are all caused by fat card.

I sometimes eat things that don't agree with me like gluten and dairy products even though they make me feel sick afterwards and turns me into a b***h. Its a good possibility that I may have Celiac Disease. In runs in the family, my aunts been dealing with it for 39 years.

I need to walk more on my days off.


----------



## Oblivia (Jan 1, 2015)

Yeah, fitness is a pretty substantial part of my life and has been for the better part of three years now.  I work out 5x per week + teach a fitness class on the weekends, and I supplement my routine with a balanced diet focused around whole grains, fruits, and vegetables.  Granted I occasionally eat pizza or tacos, but I rarely skip a workout unless I'm feeling absolutely wretched.


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 2, 2015)

On the outside, yes. Internally? I wouldn't bet on it, lol!


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Jan 2, 2015)

nope. I eat healthy, but my height and weight is extremely unhealthy. The school always sends my mom letters telling me "gain more weight" but that's impossible for me.


----------

